# Game 10: Charlotte Bobcats vs. Dallas Mavericks (11/20/06)



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Charlotte Bobcats (2-7) vs. Dallas Mavericks (5-4)
*Location:*
Bobcats Arena
*Date/Time*
Monday 11/19/06- 7:00 pm
*TV/Radio*
NEWS 14/WNMX-FM 106.1

*BOBCATS UPDATE:* 
Point guard Brevin Knight (knee swelling) missed Saturday's game in Orlando but participated fully in practice Sunday. It appears likely he will play tonight.

*MAVS UPDATE:* 
How's this for a strange start: The Mavs lost their first four, then won their next five. Josh Howard (ankle sprain) and Jerry Stackhouse (groin strain) are costly losses.

Expected Starting Lineups
Bobcats




































Mavericks





































*KEY MATCHUP:*
Dirk Nowitzki vs. Gerald Wallace. 















Nowitzki might be the best all-around shooter in the league. Wallace isn't himself because of injuries, but he's the only guy with the quickness, anticipation and length to chase Nowitzki tonight.​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If they were a little bit better team we would probably beat them.It's sort of irritating to think that the only teams we've been able to beat are the 8-2 Spurs and the 7-3 Cavaliers.Dallas is on a roll after the 0-4 start though.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Diable said:


> ....It's sort of irritating to think that the only teams we've been able to beat are the 8-2 Spurs and the 7-3 Cavaliers.....


That is kinda backwards.... Should be a good game though. Looking forward to seeing Morrison play. Haven't seen him in NBA action yet this year.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Stackhouse says he is playing and starting


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I been watching the Duke game.We were closer the last time I flipped over.I guess Raymond is in foul trouble.Nice drive by Gerald...BK is wearing ugly shoes too


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

okafor is blocking everything out there.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow Meka with the incredible sequence on both ends of the floor


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Looks like Gerald has finally got it back


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

BK's calf strain was reagervated and he's out for the rest of the game


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Okafor 2 BS away from having the Bobcats first ever triple double!

67-65 going into the 4th


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

great game. Dirk is killing us.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Okafor needs a couple more blks for a triple double.I haven't watched much of this game,but it looks like we're playing pretty good defense.

W/O BK we don't have any depth at all in the backcourt.God knows we need someone to stand up and give us anything at the 2


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think that goes down if Gerald leaves it alone

Wow great hoop by Okafor!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I hate to blame the refs when we can't hit the shots,but it sure seems like the established players for the Mavericks got a lot of calls we didn't

At least we competed in this game...but damn this sucks.We finally get a pretty good game out of Gerald though.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

emeka is a blocking machine


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

im so glad mek is again a strong defensive presecence down low like he was his rook season


----------

